# Normal Tide Level -Scorching Water Temps- Solid Limits



## captdavedupnik (Sep 21, 2013)

The flounder gigging is still holding strong around Aransas Pass. We are bringing in limits of flounder every night. The gigging has slowed way down up on the flats, due to the fact of the hot water temps holding in the high 80s. I have been making a 30-45min boat ride to find any good numbers of fish. The slow outgoing tide is pulling hot water out of shallow lakes and slough. All of my fish have been holding about 150 yards away from any drains in about 2 feet of water laying in sand pockets buried up under the cooler sand.

I still have some nights open the 2nd half of August. 
















































































Capt. David Dupnik
361-790-3271
www.surrenderatsunrise.com
facebook.com/SurrenderAtSunrise


----------

